# So What Does Everyone Think About...



## Zekedogg (May 18, 2007)

What are existance here on earth is for? I mean when I get high I can come up with some serious conversation. Can you imagine if aliens are far more superior then ourselves and we the people are actually an experiment to them or some shit...Like what makes us "Us"? ya know what Im sayin...like conversations that can have you deep in thought.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 18, 2007)

I'm definately on board for this one. I think that we were genetically engineered by aliens..... I also think there is alot more to our existance than we think, or should I say alot more going on around us than we think. I could go on for hours, but I want to see how much interest you guys have in this subject first........


----------



## Chiceh (May 19, 2007)

Good topic. 
I seem to think if there is this much life on earth, and we know how many other planets are out there. How many more are beyond what we can see? We just need to get to them all to find out. There has to be other life on other planets. But who is more evolved? Are there other types of species we know nothing about? Other forms of life? 
Do they have more advanced technology? This could go on for hours. 
Chiceh


----------



## panessa (May 19, 2007)

do they have better weed?


----------



## Wavels (May 19, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> What are existance here on earth is for?


Is it even _*possible*_ to_* know*_ the answer to this?
Could there be more than_* one*_ correct answer or explanation?
Is verification remotely possible?


Hmmmm, perhaps there is no reason for us being in existence....it is what it is...
You are what you am, and cows don't make ham!
One Adam 12....


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I'm definately on board for this one. I think that we were genetically engineered by aliens..... I also think there is alot more to our existance than we think, or should I say alot more going on around us than we think. I could go on for hours, but I want to see how much interest you guys have in this subject first........


 
I'm interested in your theory. I wrote a short story a while ago about the missing link. In my story Mars was a planet destroyed by technology and war. During a nuclear war some survivors banded together and made a dash for Earth.

On Earth they set up camp, blah blah blah.

Anyway, intersted in your theory, whatever that may exactly be.


----------



## Wavels (May 19, 2007)

Hi Skunky, the synopsis of your story reminds me of the novella "At the Mountains of Madness" by HP Lovecraft.
Eerie stuff!

Who knows?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 19, 2007)

Wavels said:


> Hi Skunky, the synopsis of your story reminds me of the novella "At the Mountains of Madness" by HP Lovecraft.
> Eerie stuff!
> 
> Who knows?


I can't remember ever reading any Lovecraft... wasn't he an early horror writer? used to write a lot about the ancient Gods, yog sogoth the Indian (American) ancient gods?

Forgive my ignorance if I'm confused, my memory never works well when I want it to.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 19, 2007)

I think that the existence we all believe in is just an illusion, its funny how things seem to work out.

When driving along the motorway i look at all the other cars going past, i see all the other people unaware of everything else going on around them floating along in their little bubble, i also think that if you were to see a map of the world and see each persons life mapped out on it as a journey you would see that everyone generally sticks to the same thing, you do get ones that float around more and are cover more ground and go more different places, but you could actually liken the planet and the roads and tracks to something electronic like a huge complicated circuit board and we are all carriers of information travelling around in our little circles on something far clever than we are.

Also look at how society is based, there is a standard of way of living that the majority of people would expect you to conform to, you have to have the house the wife the 2 kids the dogs the 2 cars blah blah blah, advertising is put in front of you to keep you going to work every day and theres lots of other distractions put in place to keep your mind away from whats really going on. Most of us on here that is weed, others its beer, gambling or whatever but this is all to distract us from realising that we are a battery in a machine to serve a purpose, so you build up debts and have to continue going to a job you have to pay the bills and get by and your happy cus you got your half ounce or you crate of beer or whatever. Mean while all your doing is creating toilet paper for some rich dude to wipe his butt with.

I think though that the meaning of life is to find your own


----------



## HighPhi (May 19, 2007)

i think that _this_ is the meaning of life, to ask questions learn see thing differently, grow, love use your heart.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm interested in your theory. I wrote a short story a while ago about the missing link. In my story Mars was a planet destroyed by technology and war. During a nuclear war some survivors banded together and made a dash for Earth.
> 
> On Earth they set up camp, blah blah blah.
> 
> Anyway, intersted in your theory, whatever that may exactly be.


 
This was my original post in the U.F.O. forum that I have been a member of for a couple months now, it is still my favorite theory:

A couple million years ago there was a planet between Mars and Jupiter where the asteroid belt is now located. I believe that Mars was inhabited as well as the 5th planet(between Mars and Jupiter). At some point there was either 1)a conflict between the two planets or 2) the orbits became unstable and the planets collided. In either event the 5th planet was destroyed. At this point some of the people of Mars went underground and some fled to the nearest inhabitable planet--Earth. When they arrived they found it to be inhabited by unfriendly reptilian beings, creatures, whatever. This is the point in history when an asteroid supposedly wiped out the "dinosaurs". I do not believe that this was an asteroid but the simple erradication of the reptiles. This is when the newly arrived aliens created us. I believe they did so to have help in the building of the Pyramids in Egypt, South America, and the ones recently discovered off the coast of Japan. This was the point in history also where there was only 1 massive continent; and I think the alien newcomers built what we call "The Lost City of Atlantis". All was well for a while then came the actual asteroid that broke the continents up and destroyed Atlantis. At this point the aliens fled our planet, but not before leaving behind word that they created us and for us not to forget it (i.e. Moses, The Ten Commandments). I mean why would the ancient civilizations have painted, carved pictures of aliens and spaceships? There was no U.F.O. craze back then; they did not have the media to influence them. They simply recorded what they saw and that was that.

What about the actual pyramids; Not only in Egypt but South America, and the ones discovered off the coast of Japan? We can't even replicate structures like that today; theres no way ancient man could have done that alone. This also takes me to the Cydonia region on Mars. Theres no way those structures are natural occurences. They resemble the Giza plateau to a "T". What about all the other stuff recently photographed on the surface of Mars? No coincedence if you ask me. I think the face on Mars is an attempt by the ones who stayed behind to let the ones who left know they are still alive and well. Maybe thats why they left here so long ago.
It's all connected in my opinion. God, heaven, the bible, the Cydonia region on Mars, the pyramids, and Atlantis.


These are just my personal thoughts. I am not trying to preach or influence anyone to believe anything. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 19, 2007)

Just for fun......


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 20, 2007)

No, although Aliens could well have been responsible for the extinction of the dinosaurs. Cro Magnon did not arrive on the Earth until 60, 000, 000 years after the dinosaurs were wiped out. The time scale is too large. Also for there to be two planets in the same galaxy at the same time with intelligent life is hard to accept.

Cro-Magnon man only arrived around 65, 000 years ago, coinciding with the warming of the last ice age. 

If it IS the case (remember, I only wrote a story) that we (cro-magnon) came from Mars then it must have happened around this time scale. The unexplained shift from neanderthal to cro-magnon happened around 65, 000 years ago.

I actually read once that cro-magnon were supposed to be the bastards of every tribe (neanderthals) that were sent away, exiled to colder climates. This was a scientific theory, and quite laughable as it implied that we all somehow banded together after evolving completely differently and overthrew the Neanderthals. This is not true, and it is believed now that Cro-magnon and Neanderthals could and did breed. 

My story encompassed this theory which was just a mish mash of things I had read. Like I said, it was just a story, I'm not a fanatic or anything.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 20, 2007)

There is no real proof about ufo's being drawn by cavemen.

Also, look at alien abductions... the trend from the 1950's to now. Back in the 50's when people were 'kidnapped by aliens' they depicted their abducters as looking like little green men. Now, they are more like the one in your picture.

Why?

Movies.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> There is no real proof about ufo's being drawn by cavemen.


 
I didn't say anything about cavemen, I said ancient civilizations. See the following:

Ancient Astronauts, Crystalinks

ANCIENT ALIENS FROM THE PAST

Ancient Aliens

Ancient Alien Visitors

Those are just a few out of the millions. And did you ever stop to think that there are more than one type of alien visiting us?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 20, 2007)

I don't believe Aliens have ever landed on this planet since mankind. If they had why would they hide?

How did they gain their technologies? The same way as us, through war and pestilence? what other driving forces are there behind technology? War and sickness are the only two I can come up with.

It's fine to say that there are aliens in the universe somewhere, this is logical. What isn't logical is that Aliens visit this planet.

I mean why would a peaceful, but intelligent blob want to invent space travel and light speed? Think about it. all major advancements in technology come through war and disease. If not for war we would still be living in mud huts.


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I can't remember ever reading any Lovecraft... wasn't he an early horror writer? used to write a lot about the ancient Gods, yog sogoth the Indian (American) ancient gods?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance if I'm confused, my memory never works well when I want it to.



Yes, He was a twisted and tormented man who wrote some disturbing stuff.
The ideas expressed by yourself and Ernie, made me think of "At the mountains of madness" ...when I read it I had just seen Chariots of the Gods in the theater.....and Lovecraft's take on extraterrestrial progenitors totally creeped me out.


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Erniedytn (May 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't believe Aliens have ever landed on this planet since mankind. If they had why would they hide?
> 
> How did they gain their technologies? The same way as us, through war and pestilence? what other driving forces are there behind technology? War and sickness are the only two I can come up with.
> 
> ...


You are applying the human thought process to an alien . They are not human. Why do they hide? If you went to another planet would you just land your ship wherever and be like "Hello everyone!!! I have arrived"? I wouldn't. Maybe they have knowledge of how violent we are and do not show themselves because they are not here to fight, but know that we will capture them to cut them open and use their technology for war. Or hell maybe they want to steal what we have accomplished for themselves, and their war. It's hard to say anything for sure on this subject.

How did they gain their technologies? Hmmm.... Maybe they have been around a lot longer than us and have about a billion year head start on the evolutionary scale. Maybe they themselves are or were just as hostile as us and they developed this technology for their wars. Maybe they need something from us and had to develope this method of travel to get it. Once again it is hard to say.

Why invent space travel? Why do we go to space? I mean honestly, can you give me a firm reason? Why is the international space station up there? Why do the astronauts risk their lives every time they blast off on 100,000 gallons of liquid hydrogen? For the sake of science, war, or technological advances? Who knows--we started because of the tension with the Soviet Union, now the Soviet Union has collapsed. Why do we still go to space? Only the Government really knows that.

Why is it not logical that aliens have came here. Do you have proof that they haven't? I mean real hard evidence; I don't know of any. There is actually more proof that they have been here than not. U.F.O's are spotted worldwide all the time. People claim abductions worldwide. A couple hundred thousand people can't be wrong.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 20, 2007)

Wavels said:


> Yes, He was a twisted and tormented man who wrote some disturbing stuff.
> The ideas expressed by yourself and Ernie, made me think of "At the mountains of madness" ...when I read it I had just seen Chariots of the Gods in the theater.....and Lovecraft's take on extraterrestrial progenitors totally creeped me out.


Now that i think about it, I'm almost sure I've read some lovecraft, maybe as a child which is why it's so difficult to recall. I remember cthulu mythos(?), didn't he also write about a character called Harry Keogh, a guy that talks to the dead? Or am I really getting confused this time? I remember enjoying those books as a youngster, can't remember if it was lovecraft or not.

In fact I'm going to keep my eye out for some of his books. Not new, I like old books.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> You are applying the human thought process to an alien.


Isn't this what you are doing by assuming these aliens are travelling through space? Are they not the same as us only better, in your mind? They've built space ships, use language to communicate, kidnap people (lol) for experiments. Did they just build space ships right away? Of course not, they had to start at the bottom. It's not Human thought processes, but natural evolution that I'm applying. 

If WE found another planet out there and the inhabitants were much less advanced, what do you think we would do (given that we follow this same rule of natural evolution)?

Do you think we might strip that planet of all it's resources to feed our technological advancements? If the inhabitants fought back do you think we'd destroy them?

You want to see aliens? look no further than our own planet and the creatures that live within it. Ants, sharks, birds etc, are these not what life on other planets could be like? In other words, not intelligent enough to see past their next meal.

The odds of there being life even close to our galaxy are extremely high. Let alone talking about life intelligent enough to travel millions of light years just to kidnap a few people for pointless experiments.

To travel those sort of distances they would need to use worm holes, stabilised worm holes; as to create something like this takes the power equivilent to something like what our sun produces.

Also why have people's accounts of these aliens changed to match movie depictions of these aliens? In the 1950's it was little green men that look like something out of a 50's sci fi movie, 60's again images followed what people were seeing in the movies. now we've got the modernised aliens, how come nobody gets kidnapped by little green men anymore?

Of course a couple of hundred thousand people can be wrong. People are idiots, always will be. 

My proof? My proof is my steadfast logic. Yours is a bunch of freaks that tell bullshit stories.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> My proof? My proof is my steadfast logic. Yours is a bunch of freaks that tell bullshit stories.


Roflmao

What if infact we are the aliens, and images we associate with aliens are telepathic ones. Maybe the pyramids are really are spaceships but we dont know how to use them.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> My proof? My proof is my steadfast logic. Yours is a bunch of freaks that tell bullshit stories.


Look Mr. Hybrid, I did not respond to your request only to argue with you. You ask me what I thought about aliens and I told you. I did not ask you for your opinion on mine. Thats it, I'm done. I'm not going to hijack this thread with a bunch of arguing. If you want to argue go here 

Aliens & UFOs Among Us

and I'll argue with you all day long. This is not the place for it. If you do not believe in aliens then fine. Frankly if you ask me neither one of us really knows what the fuck we are talking about. Now, lets let other people post their opinions like the thread intended.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What if infact we are the aliens, and images we associate with aliens are telepathic ones. Maybe the pyramids are really are spaceships but we dont know how to use them.


Interesting theory--I never thought of that one before.


----------



## krime13 (May 21, 2007)

Ok, here is my theory, think of planets as seeds, some endup in firtle location and begin to develop life, the planet it self is a living organism.The life on it is like a pollin, when it matures (becomes inteligent and able to travel through space eficiently) it leaves the planet to conform other planets to its mother planet life in fact to polonate the planets befoure they develop thyir own style of life, Its evolution, Lets say there are some planets that already relised theyr polen and these aliens are traveling through space and raiding planets that are still not matured, that is when the pollen bacomes also an immune sistem for the planet and tryes to defend mother planet, ones again, evolution.


----------



## Chiceh (May 21, 2007)

Is there really physical proof that aliens exsist? I want to see one, touch one to believe it 100%. How can be certain without actual proof of life on other planets beyond what we have been capable of reaching. 
I think most of what we see is made up to scare people. Make them conform to their ideas and shit. Until there is an actual encounter to speak of, I am not totally convinced. 
Chiceh


----------



## Zekedogg (May 21, 2007)

There is more proof they exist than not IMO. I mean hey, maybe we are the aliens. I am 100&#37; convinced there are other forms of life...It would be ignorant to think there isn't IMO.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Look Mr. Hybrid, I did not respond to your request only to argue with you. You ask me what I thought about aliens and I told you. I did not ask you for your opinion on mine. Thats it, I'm done. I'm not going to hijack this thread with a bunch of arguing. If you want to argue go here
> 
> Aliens & UFOs Among Us
> 
> and I'll argue with you all day long. This is not the place for it. If you do not believe in aliens then fine. Frankly if you ask me neither one of us really knows what the fuck we are talking about. Now, lets let other people post their opinions like the thread intended.


I don't want to visit a website for alien fruitcakes. This is the site I visit, and this is exactly the thread to talk about your bullshit beliefs. rollitup designed this forum specifically for threads and discussions like the one we were having.

Although I note you completely avoided my whole post to whinge on how this isn't the place.

This is the place, and I'm not interested in joining some dimwit alien site. You make a thread in this forum if you don't want to argue in this one. 

I write about many things, not just sci fi. I'm always interested in a good discussion as it helps me get a handle on things, see things more clearly. If you think you can help me see your reality then I'm more than happy to test your beliefs.

Here is the place. You could start by kindly responding to my last post. as you can see the starter of the thread is more than happy to talk about aliens. Let's hear your proof.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> alien fruitcakes. -----your bullshit beliefs.
> 
> dimwit alien site.


This is exactly why I am not going to respond to your other post. You seem to be too beligerantly ignorant to speak like a civilized person. I don't know how you guy's do it over there in the Netherlands (if that really is where you are), but I do have respect for other people.




skunkushybrid said:


> I write about many things, not just sci fi. I'm always interested in a good discussion as it helps me get a handle on things, see things more clearly. If you think you can help me see your reality then I'm more than happy to test your beliefs.


 



Once again I did not ask for your opinion on my beliefs, nor do I care what you write. You asked me what I thought about the meaning of life or where we came from and I told you. Had I known this was going to happen I simply would not have replied. I am not trying to make you or anyone else in this thread or forum for that matter see anything more clearly.



skunkushybrid said:


> as you can see the starter of the thread is more than happy to talk about aliens.


Yes thats the thing, he is talking, not asking someone else what they think and them badgering them about what they had to say. He is letting people respond and then making another statement. You however seem to be some jacked up asshole that is "Mr. Bad Ass" because you have a million fucking posts. I don't have to prove shit to you so go fuck yourself and I will simply ignore you from now on. 

Edit: If you want to argue then YOU start YOUR own thread and I will come tell you how much of an assbag you are.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 21, 2007)

oh shit!!! say word!!!


----------



## HighPhi (May 21, 2007)

you dont need proof to know something is out there, we are a tiny planet in a relm of infinate possibilitys the chances of our planet beeing the _*only*_ one teaming with life is ridiculous.

when people ask for proof of aliens i just say one word

_*..GOD*_...
that ususaly shuts them up.


----------



## krime13 (May 22, 2007)

Wow and I thought people were getting hiped up in politics, this is way bloodier, over alliens of all thingsLOL, lets all take a deep breath and continue...I was called an allien today by two people, but they were talking bout illigals!


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 22, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> This is exactly why I am not going to respond to your other post. You seem to be too beligerantly ignorant to speak like a civilized person. I don't know how you guy's do it over there in the Netherlands (if that really is where you are), but I do have respect for other people.
> 
> Once again I did not ask for your opinion on my beliefs, nor do I care what you write. You asked me what I thought about the meaning of life or where we came from and I told you. Had I known this was going to happen I simply would not have replied. I am not trying to make you or anyone else in this thread or forum for that matter see anything more clearly.
> 
> ...


You have to ignore me because you cannot back yourself up. you want me on your alien fruitcake site so you can get all you little pissant buddies to join in along with you. Maybe because you haven't got a clue what you're talking about.

You are afraid of my questions because you have no answers for them. you say you believe, but you have no reasoning for this belief except other people's bullshit stories. Unless, you have one of your own of course, lol.

You don't have to prove shit to me, no. As there is nothing for you to prove. We both know you're full of shit.


----------



## krime13 (May 22, 2007)

Hey sshy, did you ever listen to "CLUTCH" check them out they have it all pretty mutch figured out, especially on the "escape from the prision planet" album, the "transamerican speedway league" is also really good, after that you wont need proof.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 22, 2007)

Aliens Here's a link to a thread i started way back in September last year. It's my thread, enter it and we can shoot the shit in there. 

You have to really, you offered me the chance to talk on your alien site, but I have no wish of joining such a site. Let's talk here, the thread is waiting for you, has been really since September last year.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 22, 2007)

To everyone else we have gone toe to toe in his thread........


----------



## Wavels (May 22, 2007)

This has been an excellent thread....maybe a bit more acrimonious than I would have expected....but overall, an engaging civil exchange of ideas.
My views are somewhat in the middle of the two opposite points of view on display here.....maybe we have been visited and or spawned by off worlders? Hmmm? Hard evidence seems woefully scant.

Anyone read Childhoods End by A.C. Clark?....

I have not yet been convinced beyond grave doubt as to the veracity of the majority of anecdotal evidence provided by outlets such as Coast to Coast AM and the web site linked by Ernie.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 22, 2007)

Wavels...

You have mentioned a lot of interesting literature that I am definately going to have to look into. Elaborate on Childhood Ends a little more. What is it about?


----------



## Wavels (May 22, 2007)

All I can say is wow about that book....
In short.... a ufo perches itself directly above the UN building in NYC, and announces its benevolent intentions.....however they(aliens inside ship) will not let themselves be seen.....
HAHAAHA
after their true malevolent intent is disclosed they make their appearance....
They look like the biblical Satan...horns and all....yikes


----------



## Erniedytn (May 22, 2007)

Something like this:


----------



## Verderes (May 23, 2007)

i think this is wicked funny because i didnt start thinking about this sorta stuff until i started smoking weed. maybe us wondering what life is about is just a side effect of smoking so much? huh? HUH!?!?


----------



## closet.cult (May 23, 2007)

Well, I have an idea. It&#8217;s not a theory&#8230;I don&#8217;t believe this. But it&#8217;s an alternative to a &#8216;god&#8217; creating us.

In the labs right now, there are scientists experimenting with creating tiny, tiny black holes. In current gravitational theory, each black hole has a singularity at its center that travels like a worm hole to another place in the universe. 

There are those who believe that a man made black hole will create a singularity to a NEW universe. Wholly independent, of our universe. Now, we are quite a ways from the technology to verify this theory. But if it were true&#8230;

Imagine a highly evolved race of aliens, OUTSIDE of our universe, has pulled off creating and sustaining a black hole. The singularity creates OUR universe, knowingly or unknowingly. Given time (15 or so billion years later), humans evolve and create gods as explanation for their existence&#8230;until there own advanced technology begins to allow for other possibilities.

So, who do these newly evolved humans have to thank for their existence? Ultimately, whatever force brought the alien race into existence, who brought them into existence. Now, how far is god removed from them? No proof is needed to verify this hypothesis. Just as no proof is ever given from god believers. It is a thought experiment for those who cannot imagine a world without an invisable god.

Fanciful? To be sure! Is it Science? Yes!

Is it any LESS probable then an ALLMIGHTY genie NONE can see or prove? You decide.


So, the meaning of life? How can one pretend to answer a question so ridiculous?! There is no meaning to life itself. Life just is. Life exists here and other places in the universe because it is the natural order of things to evolve. Stars, planets and the individual bio units on each of these planets change over time. Life AND DEATH is the result of that change.

If you mean: what is the meaning (purpose?) of YOUR life: Only you can give your life meaning. Generally, what gives our lives meaning and purpose&#8230;are whatever we consider most valuable to us.

Family, love & personal freedom, for me.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

I also like to think of the universe like this:

Remember 8th grade science class when you learned about molecules and atoms? Well molecules are made up of atoms and atoms are basically a nucleus with protons and neutrons (I think thats right) swirling around it. Is it just me or does the solar system look like a big atom? so what if we are just part of an atom, and the universe is a molecule, and we make up the composition of God knows what ( I like to say somebodys leg or something)?
Just an idea I came up with a long time ago. I'm not dead set on this or anything.


----------



## panessa (May 23, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I also like to think of the universe like this:
> 
> Remember 8th grade science class when you learned about molecules and atoms? Well molecules are made up of atoms and atoms are basically a nucleus with protons and neutrons (I think thats right) swirling around it. Is it just me or does the solar system look like a big atom? so what if we are just part of an atom, and the universe is a molecule, and we make up the composition of God knows what ( I like to say somebodys leg or something)?
> Just an idea I came up with a long time ago. I'm not dead set on this or anything.



Holy fucking shit, I remember thinking EXACT the same thing in middle school. What if we are just an atom in some other living organism? Makes just as much sense as about anything else. Sounds kinda fragile to me.


----------



## Verderes (May 23, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I also like to think of the universe like this:
> 
> Remember 8th grade science class when you learned about molecules and atoms? Well molecules are made up of atoms and atoms are basically a nucleus with protons and neutrons (I think thats right) swirling around it. Is it just me or does the solar system look like a big atom? so what if we are just part of an atom, and the universe is a molecule, and we make up the composition of God knows what ( I like to say somebodys leg or something)?
> Just an idea I came up with a long time ago. I'm not dead set on this or anything.


woa! ive thought the same thing and been trying to explain it to people but they dont buy it. its not just the solar system that is like an atom, but the whole universe. the sun orbits in the milky way, the milky way is part of this cluster of galaxies, this cluster of galaxies orbits around somethine, etc etc. i feel like theres something im not getting, something i havent grasped in the whole scheme of things. im a curious ape i need to know!


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

I guess I'm not the only one that thinks this. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> Well, I have an idea. Its not a theoryI dont believe this. But its an alternative to a god creating us.
> 
> In the labs right now, there are scientists experimenting with creating tiny, tiny black holes. In current gravitational theory, each black hole has a singularity at its center that travels like a worm hole to another place in the universe.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the episode of Futurama when professor Farnswerth made the box with the "Parralell Universe" in it.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 23, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I also like to think of the universe like this:
> 
> Remember 8th grade science class when you learned about molecules and atoms? Well molecules are made up of atoms and atoms are basically a nucleus with protons and neutrons (I think thats right) swirling around it. Is it just me or does the solar system look like a big atom? so what if we are just part of an atom, and the universe is a molecule, and we make up the composition of God knows what ( I like to say somebodys leg or something)?
> Just an idea I came up with a long time ago. I'm not dead set on this or anything.


good shit. and what about cells? we are all little planets in a way. all of the cells and bacteria in our body...

and u could also look at the human race as viruses. viruses dont reproduce by themselves, they have to take the matter of a healthy cell and convert it into more viruses. kinda like us eating our planet (the plants and animals in it) and eventually, if we dont die out first, we'll have to go out into space and infect another healthy "cell"


----------



## panessa (May 23, 2007)

yea, we live in a cell of a larger organism, and we host similar civilizations in our cells.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 23, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> good shit. and what about cells? we are all little planets in a way. all of the cells and bacteria in our body...
> 
> and u could also look at the human race as viruses. viruses dont reproduce by themselves, they have to take the matter of a healthy cell and convert it into more viruses. kinda like us eating our planet (the plants and animals in it) and eventually, if we dont die out first, we'll have to go out into space and infect another healthy "cell"


I have thought about the fact that we are indeed a virus/bacteria on this planet, slowly eating away at it until it dies. Kinda like when you see a virus infect a cell and it spreads throughout the cell immediately. This spread is not immediate to us, but wouldn't it look like that if someone had us under a microscope? Maybe the whole concept of time speeds up the farther up the chain you go!?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 23, 2007)

panessa said:


> yea, we live in a cell of a larger organism, and we host similar civilizations in our cells.


one night i had a "vision" that the human race was all just tissue cells of the back of a large monkey. i lost feeling of my arms and legs and my mental image of myself reminded of me of a wiggling oval-shaped thing. kinda like the design u see on cheap beef jerkey. im amazed i found my way back home that night...

weird thing about viruses is that scientists cant agree if they are alive or not. they have some of the characteristics of living organisms, but they are very different from everything else we know of.

our perceptions seem to have trouble seeing past a certain points. there are grey areas for what gets considered a living thing, i think thats a very peculiar thing.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

Perhaps dimensions work on a scale similar to what I said earlier (about the atoms). Maybe the cells and molecules that make up our composition are the 2nd dimension, and whatever it is that we are part of lives in the 4th dimension................


----------



## ginog1 (May 24, 2007)

This is my phylosophy on life.

Imagine that there truly was a god and he created the world. But if there was a god, then who created that god. And imagine that you knew who created god. Than who created the dude who created god??? This cycle goes on and on its infinite. My theory to life is that when we die, our soul is still living, and we come back to earth as newborns. I think that god created an initial amount of souls for the earth and those souls keep on recycling themselves. The way I came up with this theory is related to the infinite chain of who created who. Since that chain is infinite than our souls are also infinite. 

I TOUGHT OF ALL OF THAT WHEN I WAS HIGH. IT ACTUALLY MAKES SENSE.


----------



## closet.cult (May 24, 2007)

...yeah. but try and prove it.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

^^^^^^wow


----------



## closet.cult (May 24, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I didn't say anything about cavemen, I said ancient civilizations. See the following:
> 
> Ancient Astronauts, Crystalinks
> 
> ...


the problem is: you can't photograph 10,000 to 12,000 year old cave drawings and expect to decipher them correctly. a UFOlogist will see a completely different image just because of his interest. others will see something else. maybe ALL are wrong and it's just cave art.

totem poles look NOTHING like the people they represent. they're just artistic expression.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> totem poles look NOTHING like the people they represent. they're just artistic expression.


 
prove it


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> the problem is: you can't photograph 10,000 to 12,000 year old cave drawings and expect to decipher them correctly. a UFOlogist will see a completely different image just because of his interest. others will see something else. maybe ALL are wrong and it's just cave art.


 
Exactly what do you need to decipher here:


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 24, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Perhaps dimensions work on a scale similar to what I said earlier (about the atoms). Maybe the cells and molecules that make up our composition are the 2nd dimension, and whatever it is that we are part of lives in the 4th dimension................


Isn't the nano-world the 4th dimension?

Quantum Physics still has a long way to go... well, at least as long as a piece of string.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Isn't the nano-world the 4th dimension?
> 
> Quantum Physics still has a long way to go... well, at least as long as a piece of string.


 
Honestly dude I have no idea. I'm just throwin out crazy ass theories on this one. You know, trippy shit to think about.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 24, 2007)

One day we may be able to travel through this nano-world... all of our atoms split and meeting up in our destination.

Sci Fi' right now, but the future?


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

I think that picture is WAAAAAAAAY to big for us to grasp, now or in the future. But who knows, maybe one day!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 24, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I think that picture is WAAAAAAAAY to big for us to grasp, now or in the future. But who knows, maybe one day!!


We've already done it... in theory. Quantum Physics is getting more funding than ever, it's theories more viable than Astro physics every day. Far more magical than things that don't exist.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 24, 2007)

I'm not arguing about this. You can have it!!!


----------

